# Accessible Modern Lead Guitar - Non-intimidating lead guitar tuition in HD!



## Jahanasaurus (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey folks, This is my free online instructional video tuition called Accessible Modern Lead Guitar. This has started out as my 3rd year Uni project but i'm enjoying doing it so much I will probably continue posting vids long after my Uni course has finished.

here is a little description from my FB page about it.

"Accessible Modern Lead Guitar is a free instructional video blog aimed at players who want to develop a high standard of technicality with much more achievable goals. Many guitarists out there find themselves out of their depth with many of the guitar shred DVD's out there, while they are all excellent in their own way, some plays may find them intimidating. Accessible Modern Lead Guitar aims to provide a "stepping stone" up to such instructional videos by equipping players with the knowledge and understanding of good technique, warming up, lead playing, musicality and foremost - a "walk before you can run" attitude!

Instructional Videos will be posted weekly on the Accessible Modern Lead Guitar YouTube channel. While there is a specific syllabus in mind for these videos, requests and questions are encouraged and welcomed!"

The exercises are a culmination of exercises I have been given by teachers or picked up from other places, usually with some adaptations or development to make them my own or ones that I have specifically written myself. 

I'll post the first 6 videos here and keep the thread updated with new posts as they come. 

While I'd love to hear feedback from everyone on these videos, while I have a great sense of humor I won't be entertaining trolls or people outright being rude about the videos. I understand the videos might not be for everyone but so far I have received great feedback! I'm Learning every week how to improve the delivery of these videos and how to improve the material and filming etc so this will hopefully improve as time goes on!

Any questions feel free to post here or send me an PM!

Please Like me on FB at Accessible Modern Lead Guitar | Facebook

or Subscribe at AccessibleLeadGuitar&#39;s Channel - YouTube

here are the first 6 episodes, you may enjoy my hilarious accent 

Episode 1: 


Episode 2: 

Episode 3: 

Episode 4: 

Episode 5: 

Episode 6: 

Hope you enjoy these vids and i'll keep you updated with the new videos as they come out!


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow I spent ages trying to work out how to embed vids on here, then when I gave up to just post the link to the video, it automatically does it, cool!


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Mar 21, 2012)

Episode 7 is now LIVE! please feel free to check it out!


----------



## Osorio (Mar 22, 2012)

Kinda of a shame about the lack of comments on this... Anyway, this is probably because the material you are giving is sort of very very very basic for this forum, where everyone already plays and the people that don't, don't really check the other topics aside their own "I need helpz" threads.
I watched everything and I think you are on the right track here, keep at it  If one think, I noticed that the PDF on your site for Episode 2 is rather low quality, making it difficult to understand the note unless you read standard. Might want to check that out.

Overall, very good work man. Hope you keep it up!


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks mate, I'll look into that right now!  I figured a lot of people on this site would be way ahead of the material, but for the time it takes for me to post it, if one or two people on here find them helpful, then my job is done  I appreciate your input! I'll maybe do some advanced stuff in the future, I just felt that theres so many vids out the that cover the advanced technical stuff and there's very little on the "initial stages" of this type of playing if you get what I mean?


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey man, sorted the PDF, should be much easier now!


----------



## Osorio (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the fix up 
Just to let you know: I placed your videos in the hands of my fiance. I hope that she will go over them and study; trying to get her in the path of the lead guitars and tasteful soloing.
I don't think you should jump ahead and do some advanced stuff, you said it yourself: there are a lot of people doing it. What you are doing is fine work, and I'm sure people that see it on the level you are aiming for will appreciate the heck of it. I just don't think you will get a lot of recognition for it HERE.

As I said, I watched your videos pretty thoroughly, but I suck and can't remember this part specifically, so take the next comment with some salt: If you haven't, you could try to incorporate a bit of theory. I'm mean explaining functional harmony and why some stuff works and other don't and the like. Sorry if you covered this somewhere, it's just a particular subject that a lot of beginners seem to not understand.


----------



## Grimbold (Mar 23, 2012)

well... not bad

once you get into the crazy shred stuff i think this forum wwill sit up and take notice....
otherwise, ima show this to some of my students....


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Mar 23, 2012)

venneer said:


> Thanks for the fix up
> Just to let you know: I placed your videos in the hands of my fiance. I hope that she will go over them and study; trying to get her in the path of the lead guitars and tasteful soloing.
> I don't think you should jump ahead and do some advanced stuff, you said it yourself: there are a lot of people doing it. What you are doing is fine work, and I'm sure people that see it on the level you are aiming for will appreciate the heck of it. I just don't think you will get a lot of recognition for it HERE.
> 
> As I said, I watched your videos pretty thoroughly, but I suck and can't remember this part specifically, so take the next comment with some salt: If you haven't, you could try to incorporate a bit of theory. I'm mean explaining functional harmony and why some stuff works and other don't and the like. Sorry if you covered this somewhere, it's just a particular subject that a lot of beginners seem to not understand.



thanks guys! And cheers for passing it around! I'd love to do some theoretical stuff and I definitely have a place for it later in the series. Currently I want to get the mechanics out of the way and then move onto theory. I touch on it very briefly by providing modal scale spellings to build a small foundation. But I'm totally feeling you on this!

This kind of feedback is fantastic for me and my grades I'll end up referencing the comments in this forum at some point in my write-up so please keep the feedback coming! 

I hope your students enjoy it Grimbold


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Mar 28, 2012)

Actually chaps. I'm going to take this episode down and re-film it as some of what I was saying doesn't really make sense in hindsight. Sorry folks, I'll re-do the lesson when i can!


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is the re-recorded version of Episode 8, it makes a lot more sense I feel! check it out!




Also it would mean the world to me if you could subscribe and like the FB page too!
Accessible Modern Lead Guitar | Facebook

cheers!


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Apr 19, 2012)

Episode 9 is now live folks! This week I begin looking at Economy Picking!


----------



## JazzandMetal (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice! Thanks! I will pass these along. 

A stepping stone resource is definitely appreciated for me and probably a lot of other guitarists as well!


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Apr 25, 2012)

Episode 10 is now live!


----------



## Jahanasaurus (May 10, 2012)

Hey folks, Have a little vide Message for you that will really help me out with my Uni work. Please watch!

The Survey is Here


----------



## Jahanasaurus (May 11, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry to be a pain but I REALLY need more responses to the survey for my evaluation. This thread has had 800+ views if even 50 of you who have watched it done the survey (it'll take you 5 minutes) that would be a great deal of help to me. Thanks!


----------



## Jahanasaurus (May 13, 2012)

I also ask that whoever decided to troll the survey to please stop, I've worked hard to film these, I would appreciate some sort of courtesy!

thanks!


----------



## tscoolberth (May 23, 2012)

Cool. My 9 yo son is just starting so he'll find these very useful. I've been playing a long time but with a huge break .. so I could use those picking classes for sure. 

Your accent is very slight .. so no problem for these American ears .. I'll watch these more at home and PM you any feedback. Thanks for doing this .... throwing a little something out there for the beginners!


----------



## Jahanasaurus (Jun 30, 2012)

Well after a pretty long hiatus, I'll be going back to filming these soon, perhaps over the next week or two I'll get back into the filming, next topic: Sweep Picking! Please keep sharing these videos with anyone you know who plays guitar, thanks!


----------

